# Please help, lot of problems.



## lambik (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi. I'd like to create some costumes from LMFAO movie clips and I have no idea how to do that. Actually, I need help with:
- making pants, which can last a few quick moves but are easy to pull off (as in Sexy and I know it video)
- what material should I use to create robot box head? So, I know how to do that, but I have problem with eyes (I have these 2 LEDs), I don't know what is that yellow thing, you can see it if you look closely into his eyes.

That's all for now. I will appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

For the pants, maybe you could use warm up pants for basketball players....they have snaps down the sides so they can be pulled off quickly???


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

The Robot eyes look kind of like rope lighted LEDs, maybe yellow with a red film over the center? Probably for the helmet I would use foam insulation. Something lightweight, like 1/2 thick. You can get a much smoother finish than if you did something like cardboard. Maybe fasten it to a helmet so it doesn't shift around and you can see out the whole time.

With the pants; I'd probably deconstruct a pair of pants, from the video it looks like they're velcroed up the sides. Just make sure you get pants that aren't skin tight. You can get long strips of velcro at fabric, craft stores, even walmart normally carries some.

Hope it helps a little, and I'd love to see pictures of the costume when you're done.  I've been wanting to make a Party Rock Robot costume.


----------



## lambik (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all answers, sure I will post some images when we will be done. I'll make the robot's head for sure but I'm not sure about the pants because we are planning it for school show and this is one of our options, to recreate the videoclip from Sexy And I know It song...teachers will be happy if we put down our pants in front of them like that


----------



## lambik (Sep 20, 2011)

So, I finally found some time this weekend to start working and this is current progress.. http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3918/fotka577.jpg, http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6114/fotka575.jpg .. so now im gonna just paint it with gold color, then fit my bicycle helmet inside and we also plan one 'additional' feature to this project - stereo sound placed in robots ears, so we will be able to shuffle and dance in this mask to some music without phone in my hand. What do you think about it? And yeah, eyes are gonna be flashing too, though i still dont know how to manage them to turn off and on whenever i want..


----------



## lambik (Sep 20, 2011)

Since it looks like nobody is interested in this topic anymore, please LOCK. Thanks


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still interested!  It's just been crazy busy for me the past couple weeks. The Robot head looks awesome! So does the head slip around with the helmet? I haven't built that part of my son's costume (I can't find his bike helmet), and finding slip on shoes I can paint in toddler size has been awful. Please keep posting your progress, I try to stop in when I can but only get to hang out for a bit then it's back to the business and getting everything ready.


----------



## lambik (Sep 20, 2011)

Ou, thanks for compliment (if it was compliment).
Ok then, you know, I don't have much time these days because of school and other activities, otherwise it would have been completed weeks ago. Currently I don't have new images, last weekend I brought this robot to my friend and he put together all pieces. It will be completed within one week, now we just need to paint it and put helmet inside.

So does the head slip around with the helmet? - we're now trying to find the best solution to fix it inside so it won't slip when we will be shuffling
Have I mentonied before that we put inside 2 speakers? It seems to be all good now, so we need final step to finish it. I will post lots of images when done, we're also planning few movies with it (i.e. shuffling around random people and watch their reactions, maybe they will add and shuffle with us..). I think that's all for now. Bye

P.S.: btw I just checked out your profile and read you are a freelance artist. What kind of art are you interested to? Only painting and costumes or do you also work with computer graphic software? Thanks for answers


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

lambik said:


> Ou, thanks for compliment (if it was compliment).
> Ok then, you know, I don't have much time these days because of school and other activities, otherwise it would have been completed weeks ago. Currently I don't have new images, last weekend I brought this robot to my friend and he put together all pieces. It will be completed within one week, now we just need to paint it and put helmet inside.
> 
> So does the head slip around with the helmet? - we're now trying to find the best solution to fix it inside so it won't slip when we will be shuffling
> ...


Yeppers, it was a compliment. Sorry if I'm a bit scatterbrained; when my agenda gets filled up I stop making sense sadly.  This close to Halloween it seems everyone here on the forum is super busy. I'm helping with special effects makeup at our church's youth scare night, and still working on decorations for our house, my son's costume, designing a mural, designing a tattoo and class. I pretty much gave up on my own costume this year lol.

I was going to find a way to fit the helmet snuggly into the robot head, probably with foam and the heavy duty command strips or heavy duty velcro. I love the idea of having speakers inside. My son is too small to shuffle, but I was thinking about carrying my ipod with me so he can dance and trick or treat.  I would love to see what peoples reactions would be if you went out and started shuffling in public. 

I don't do too much computer graphic work, I only have manga studio, and photoshop editor on my computer. It's mostly hand drawn, painting, tattoo design, and crafting. I normally use the computer for editing, or adding effects into the artwork or photos.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't check out the reference images right now (at work), but it sounds pretty cool... 

And you got it right; the last couple of weeks are crazy busy for everyone so unfortunately the commenting goes way down.  

If you sew, then the velcro pants should be easy. Like Atelier*Motives' suggested - get a pair of not skin-tight pants, rip out the seams and put on velcro (but do some test ripping off - gee that sounds wrong - to make sure that the velcro will release like you want.


----------



## TheMarkM3 (Oct 18, 2011)

lambik said:


> So, I finally found some time this weekend to start working and this is current progress.. http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3918/fotka577.jpg, http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6114/fotka575.jpg .. so now im gonna just paint it with gold color, then fit my bicycle helmet inside and we also plan one 'additional' feature to this project - stereo sound placed in robots ears, so we will be able to shuffle and dance in this mask to some music without phone in my hand. What do you think about it? And yeah, eyes are gonna be flashing too, though i still dont know how to manage them to turn off and on whenever i want..


What size box did you use or where did you find it? :O


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

